# My dog loves this link



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

This might be a repeat link but it makes me smile.

http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/horses.htm


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

I have always loved that one!  That alone makes the invention of the internet worth it!  My kids at school like to sing along with the horses!  

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Sep 19, 2005)

Watch this link of how to fold a shirt.

http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/55/How+to+fold+a+shirt/stream

I promptly had to try this technique myself.  I think it will take a bit of practice, it's harder than it looks!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

This is SO frustrating. It looks so easy in the link.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> This might be a repeat link but it makes me smile.
> 
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/horses.htm


 
middie, I have not seen that one before.  It is hilarious.      Thanks!!


----------



## middie (Sep 19, 2005)

sierra please don't thank me... thank wasabi lol


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 19, 2005)

Good Site Wasibi!  I hadn't seen it before!


----------

